# Holding the front line



## Resistance443 (May 10, 2008)

The sun beats down yet still we march...The vultures circled as we march.
The call for help from a distant company of marines wieghs over us. Why had we not been told the race or names of the attackers. But the constant sight of mangled bodies and wrecked vehicles gave us the moral we had wanted. But as we crossed a canyon the sight of our own murderly killed proves that revenge is best served on the edge of a chain sword. We pass many sights but one most troubleing is the sight of a chaos space marine dead yet still in the action of shoving a head on a spear. Yet still we march. Then as we reach a barron base of ruins our commander looks at us with a undefinable expresion. We marched through this for an army of ghosts? But under a split second decision we set camp and try to establish comms with any surving units of this massacre. Troubleing enough both scouts and comms retrieve nothing... But as we pack up camp, a wounded marine aproaches from a scouting party...his words were "there here...they are here. The...". The soldier never finished his scentence. The sight of the marine in that state was bad enough, but knowing that something was out there that could do this left a cloud of mystery and confusion amongst the men. But the commander takes this hard, becomes blood thirsty and violent so we stay.
Most certainly through the men we know the morning will bring death. But a soldier shouts "Well atleast we wont have to bare living anymore".

By morning they are upon us, lurking in what shadows remain. Bolters clutched we charge with grins under our helmets. We kill, roar and decapitate what ever stands before us. A kill fest for all of us, each and every one. Most of us emerge from the battle with bloodstained armour and empty clips. Others with chainswords gripped and penetrations from what little they managed to do to us. A fine day for killing indeed. But as we saddled for the night a horror is commited over the horizon...something that would challenge our mighty force.


If u have any comments on this peice please post. A noob at this stage needs critcism. And i will also be posting the next instalment to this soon.
Thanks for reading.


----------

